

Share Code Snippets With Ease - lukabratos
http://lukabratos.me/blog/2014/02/04/share-snippets-of-code-with-ease/

======
p4bl0
I have something similar as a shell script which can take a file as argument
or paste its stdin, but it is for a personal pastebin (well it is public but I
don't see the necessity of advertising it).

I found this one which does something quite similar:
[http://sprunge.us/](http://sprunge.us/)

------
abs_farah
Very nice.

Lots of use cases. For example, I use Stackoverflow a lot and I need to paste
code rather than faff around with pastebin. I can see myself using this to get
a gist URL in one click.

------
nmc
Ruby is not standard on Mac OS X. EDIT: actually it is, thanks the_french.

I would be happy to rewrite that in vanilla shell this evening.

~~~
the_french
IIRC ruby is in fact standard and was recently updated to be 2.0.0 on the
latest version of OS X.

    
    
       /usr/bin/ruby -v
       ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [universal.x86_64-darwin13]

~~~
nmc
My bad! Completely forgot about that!

Considering that rvm and gems are a real pain in the azz, I think this could
still benefit from a rewrite.

~~~
kbar13
Use rbenv:

[https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv](https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv)

Best decision I've made.

------
Asterozemljopad
Very useful concept. Could this be forked? I would love to see it in action on
other platforms as well. And I would be glad to do it.

